# Mosq. Bass



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

If your fishing the tournament this weekend as the previous poster stated they are in the shallows. I gave the crappie a break today and waded a couple of bays on the west side. 1/4oz. Terminator w/#3 single blade in white and black with a slow retrieve worked well. Had no luck with larger spinners. Hope this helps


----------

